#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > آموزشی: این ارور در ویندوز 7 چیه ؟ا...WPD Fail System volume Driver

## touch

*با سلام خدمت دوستان خواستم ببینم این چیه که در پست زدم

**WPD Fail System volume Driver**
با تشکرررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررر*

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام ايا اين ارور شما يك علامت زرد هم داره

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*vhw*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

ايا شما يك دوربين usb به سيستم وصل كرديد و بعدش اين ارور رو داد

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*vhw*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

اگر با نصب پرينتر اين موضوع پيش اومده  بگيد 

راستي يه proprties بگير ببين ايا ديوايسي رو با رنگ زرد  زده يا نه

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*vhw*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

wpd مخفف دستگاه های قابل حمل و مربوط به هر دستگاه است که از نظر ويندوز قابل حمل هست مانند کارت خوان، درایوهای یواس بی خارجی ، درایوهای یواس بی فلش ، دوربین ، پرینتر پخش کننده های MP3 ، آی پاد و غیره ( تقریبا در هر دستگاه متصل قابل حمل ) و  از بین بردن تمام اقلام متصل جسمی در رفع اين  مشکل کمک خواهد کرد .

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*vhw*

----------


## touch

*دقیقا آقای یوسفی علامت زرد داره و اون وسیله هم فلاش مموریه که با علامت زرد نشان داده شده
حالانمیدونم چی گار کنم که فلاش مموری رو بشناسه
با تشکر*

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

اون پیغامی که با زرد نوشترو اینجا بنویس

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*vhw*

----------


## touch

*همین که نوشتم توپست
WPD file system volume driver
بعد دلیل این پیغام چیه؟
راه حل؟
باید چی کار کنیم*

----------

*abady*,*digital84*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام شما روی مای کامپیوتر کلیک راست کنید سپس برید روی manage و  سپس روی disk management کلیک کنید و سپس صفحه ای باز میشه که یک new volum وجود داره روی اون کلیک کنید و روی change drive later new volume کلیک کنید و سپس روی add کلیک کنید و سپس اوکی رو بزنید حالا اگه ببینید اون پیغام دیگه رنگ زرد نداره و مشگل حل شده

----------

*amir_th*,*digital84*,*ehsankeramat*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام اگه مشگل حل شد بگو اگرم نشد باز يه روش ديگه بگم

----------

*amir_th*,*ehsankeramat*,*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*

----------


## nekooee

متن پستتون اصلاح شد. گفتیم مشکل رو در عنوان بگید ولی دیگه قرار نشد تو متن پستتون دیگه هیچی ننویسید. تو عنوان خلاصه باید باشه و تو متن پست کامل در مورد مشکل توضیح بدید.
در ضمن از ارور بهتر بود یک عکس هم میگرفتید و میگذاشتید. هیچ توضیحی هم نداده بودید که با زدن فلش این ارور رو میده و بعد از چندین سوال یکی یکی سوال رو کامل کردید. 
پس لطفا منبعد همیشه سوالتون رو دقیق و کامل بپرسید ، تا کسی مجبور نشه برای یک جواب دادن ده تا پست بزنه.
با تشکر

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

*دست گلت درد نکنه ای ول درست شد فرزاد جان
ممنون از همکاری شما و دوستان عزیز و محترم*



 :این ارور در ویندوز 7 چیه ؟ا...WPD Fail System volume Driver:

----------

*amir_th*,*farzad_yousefi*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

ممنون که نتیجرو اعلام کردید یه روش دیگه هم بود ولی خب شما به نتیجه رسیدید

----------

*amir_th*,*touch*,*همتا*

----------


## amir_th

> سلام شما روی مای کامپیوتر کلیک راست کنید سپس برید روی manage و  سپس روی disk management کلیک کنید و سپس صفحه ای باز میشه که یک new volum وجود داره روی اون کلیک کنید و روی change drive later new volume کلیک کنید و سپس روی add کلیک کنید و سپس اوکی رو بزنید حالا اگه ببینید اون پیغام دیگه رنگ زرد نداره و مشگل حل شده


با سلام برای من گزینه new vloum وجود ندارد.ویندوز بنده 7 سرویس پک یک و اپدیت شده 2014 هست.لطفا راه حلی دیگری برای رفع مشکل ارایه کنید با تشکر.

----------

